
Steve Jobs and The Fountainhead - jonsteinberg
http://jonsteinberg.com/2010/04/steve-jobs-and-the-fountainhead/
======
csbrooks
> In this blog, I’ve tried to state my opinions and have taken small risks
> from time to time, but when I write, I often worry.

I don't think Jobs' success is what caused his willingness to openly state his
opinion. From what I've read, he's always been that way.

My experience isn't vast, but the most successful entrepreneurs I've known
have the same quality. Totally unafraid to state their opinion, even if they
might turn out to be wrong later. +

